
Chrome 55 removed manual encoding selection - nialv7
https://productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/chrome/1sC3JN0qDkg
======
devwastaken
>1) "Auto Detect" option in the hamburger menu. It's a sticky global boolean
that turns on a heavy text analyzer to guess the encoding better. It's off by
default because it regresses page load time by 10%-20%. By selecting this,
users see less gibberish but they make Chrome slower (and don't realize that).

Perhaps then what you do it make it so specific webpages only have that when
toggled, and don't apply it globally. I don't know the merits of doing this in
an extension or not, so perhaps its reasonable.

This is another action taken under 'project-eraser'. The task of reducing
chromes 'complexity'.
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=512852](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=512852)

This project is specifically to target low-used features, and remove them.
Arguably one of the dangers of user data collection.

I don't know if this is related to project eraser, but there is the removal of
chrome://plugins menu in chrome 57,
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=615738...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=615738#c44)
which also does not appear to have a clear reason other than a better settings
menu for plugins such as flash, but goes into the territory of removing the
ability to even disable any other plugins, such as widevine.

~~~
rasz_pl
reducing complexity, sounds familiar. I think Gnome did that between 2 and 3.

